# remote locking/unlocking stopped working



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello fellow x-trial owners.:newbie: here be gentle please 
I have a (hopefully small) problem with ours, this morning with all the frost outside i decided to to pop out and start the motor up and let it warm up for 10 minutes before seting of for work and used the other halfs key to lock the doors manually as the remote would not lock it.

10 minutes later i unlock it turn of the engine and swap keys back again from inside the car. and we drive to work .
upon ariving we jump out aas normal and i go to lock it with the button on the key as i normally do and nothing i had to usae the keys andmaually lock it again 


i really hope its a silly easy fix that you can laugh at me about, this i can live with lol

I have googled all afternoon and still no joy but i did come across this forum  

i have the 2003 2.2td dci sve model .

The owners manual does not cover this sort of thing and i have checked the fuse board under the drivers wheel but dont see anything related to this (but that could just be me) any help or advice would be extremely greatfull


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

check your remotes battery?


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

I have tried both of the remotes without any joy, but thanks for the advice


sanj101ca said:


> check your remotes battery?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello Bluetac. Stuff about the Anti-theft System is in a separate booklet from the owner's manual or you'll find a workshop maual for the petrol version here....

If you think it was all working till you used wifey's key you could try disconnecting the battery in the hope that will reset the unit's memory. Not sure if that would reset it or not and could be that it happening when you used the other was just a coincidence. Good luck.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Bluetac,

Welcome to Nissan Forums...

Have you checked that all the doors were properly & fully closed (latched), particularly the back hatch door ?

If not, I hope your multi-remote entry system is not defective.

Alternatively that your remotes frequencies have not been somehow erased from your cars multi-remote control unit. If that is the case than there is a procedure to re-enter them but I will not get into that yet...


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

i have been a little tied up today reloading my brothers pc for him so will try your sudjestions tomorrow and post back.
Thank you for all the replies and i will keep you posted


----------



## X-Trail UK (Feb 20, 2007)

Dont know if you have solved your problem, thought this might help.

*System operation*
• System LED location: Top of fascia panel or in speedometer.
• Pressing key lock button activates double locking system.
• Pressing key unlock button once deactivates system and unlocks driver's door only.
• Pressing key unlock button once within 5 seconds of unlocking driver's door unlocks all doors.
*Programming*

When
• Key remote control added or replaced.
• System malfunction.
*How*
*NOTE: A maximum of 4 key remote controls can be programmed.*• Obtain all key remote controls.
• x
*NOTE: DO NOT remove key from ignition switch.*
• x
• x
• x.
• x.
• x.
• x
• x.
• x
• x
• x
• x
• x

Regards
Paul


----------

